#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cache em paralelo com cisco + wccp

## Leandro Galvao

Alguem ja implantou este tipo de cache ?? e esta funcionando?

http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigEx...eWccp2Receiver

----------


## herlon2008

Já implantei e já retirei de uso já faz algum tempo.

O grande problema é o processamento gerado no router cisco para se implementar isto.

----------


## rodrigoapp

> Já implantei e já retirei de uso já faz algum tempo.
> 
> O grande problema é o processamento gerado no router cisco para se implementar isto.


Qual router vc usou na ocasião?

----------


## herlon2008

7206VXR - 400 Mhz

----------

